
UK tech start-ups 'suck', Silicon investor says - drm237
http://www.thebusiness.co.uk/news-and-analysis/361482/uk-tech-startups-suck-silicon-investor-says.thtml
======
pg
Here's the actual conversation, as close to verbatim as I can remember:

    
    
      Q: What can we do to make Britain better for startups?
    
      A: Well, when you're doing badly at something, the first
         step is to admit it-- to say, Ok, we suck, now what
         do we have to do to get better?
    

I certainly never said British _startups_ suck. If I'd been getting specific,
I might have said British investors did, but I didn't even say that.

This whole article reads like what I said run through a blender.

~~~
icky
> This whole article reads like what I said run through a blender.

"UK Business Journalism 'Sucks', says prominent Silicon-based life-form"...

------
pc
Who shortens Silicon Valley to "Silicon" instead of "Valley"?

------
dcurtis
Why are there question marks randomly placed throughout this article?

~~~
jsrfded
Because the server is returning charset=ISO-8859-1 but the body contains
microsoft charset chars. The question marks should be hyphens.

------
joeguilmette
whats wrong with parkatmyhouse.com?

